# Exception bei Datenbankconnect



## KOKASS (27. Nov 2020)

Hallo,

Ich Versuche seit etwa 2 Tagen eine Datenbankverbindung herzustellen, habe den Code von meinen Kollegen zugesendet bekommen. Ich benutze Intelli-J und habe auch den JDBC Treiber installiert. Tutorials um die Verbindung herzustellen habe ich alle schon durch, leider komme ich echt nicht weiter.

Ich benutze XAMPP und Intelli-J.

Immer wieder die selben Fehlermeldungen. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung für das Problem? Vielen Dank!


Hier ist noch meine Klasse Database um die Verbindung herzustellen:


Fehlermeldungen:


----------



## Thallius (27. Nov 2020)

Probier doch erstmal die DB in IntelliJ als Datasource hinzuzufügen und teste dort die Connection.

In IntelliJ gibts dazu im Menu

View->ToolWindows->Database

Dort dann auf das + -> Datasource -> mySQL auswählen.

In dem Fenster dann unter HOST localhost, user und passwort eingeben und "Test Connection" anklicken.


----------



## KOKASS (27. Nov 2020)

Test Connection ist soweit erfolgreich, so weit war ich gestern auch  


Hier noch meine Event- Logs:


Vielen Dank! Bin echt am verzweifeln.


----------



## Thallius (27. Nov 2020)

Was ist wenn du bei der URL mal das /buchausleihe wegläßt?


----------



## KOKASS (27. Nov 2020)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Was ist wenn du bei der URL mal das /buchausleihe wegläßt?


Ich habe auf localhost 3 Datenbanken laufen, bringt auch nicht wenn ich die runternehme. 
Die URL habe ich auch schon weggelassen.


----------



## kneitzel (27. Nov 2020)

Also was Du da postest passt nicht zusammen!
In Deinem Code (den du als Bild gepostet hast - poste Code bitte immer in code Tags und nicht als Bild!) hast du ganz klar localhost angegen.
aber in dem Stacktrace, den Du präsentierst (Wieder als Bild - Nutz auch hier die code Tags!) wird eine 192.168er IP aufgeführt.

Daher bitte klar Dinge zeigen, die gehen. Ich würde erwarten, dass es mit localhost gehen dürfte und da muss dann 127.0.0.1 als ip aufgeführt werden. Aber IntelliJ kann da eine Connection aufbauen, daher würde ich zumindest erwarten, dass zumindest kein connection refused kommt.

Das nur als die Punkte, die mir so ins Auge fallen.


----------



## Thallius (27. Nov 2020)

Die Frage ist auch wie du einen StackTrace ausgegeben bekommst wenn du im Catch den gar nicht ausgibst. Kann es sein, dass Kneitzel recht hat und es gar nichts mit der DB Connection zu tun hat sondern eine ganz andere Codestelle ist die da crashed?


----------



## thecain (27. Nov 2020)

Der Fehler ist ja auch ein rmi Connection error, nicht jdbc


----------



## KOKASS (27. Nov 2020)

Habe es zum laufen bekommen! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thallius (27. Nov 2020)

Das mag ich besonders. Wenn dann nicht gesagt wird was eigentlich das Problem war. Hilft unheimlich den Leuten die den Beitrag in einer Suchmaschine finden weil sie ein ähnliches Problem haben...


----------

